
Black Bloc Communiqué (1999) - dluan
http://www.eco-action.org/dod/no9/seattle_black_bloc.html
======
whenchamenia
Even if I occasionally agree in spirit, posting terrorist propaganda is a bad
look, no matter your political leaning.

